# Rytera Alien & Nemesis Production Photos



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Cool pictures! Thanks for sharing! One of the Skull Nemesis' should be coming my way soon!


----------



## Arrowbomber (Sep 5, 2009)

Does anyone know when a left hand nemesis will be made


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool stuff!! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to shoot one!


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

thats excitement right their:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

cool pics. man look at all those aliens. :tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

go Aliens


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

everybody needs an Alien in the family get yours on the way


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Own the X. Z and Nemesis on the way. Why not own the whole family?
Great shooting bows. Nothing else like them.


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

yeip their really is Aliens


----------



## timtool (Feb 7, 2010)

*colors*

looking at buying a nemesis but kind of want to shoot a z first and what to know what collores are out there to pic from not much info on the rytera website


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Next....... hope to see a Ladies Alien.

Maybe 29.5" ata..... thinner grip for smaller hands of course..... 23" or so and up draw length.

How about a really cool PINK camo??? Maybe less vibrant pink like is offered on the Leopard as an example. Maybe a deeper pink*.


~


----------



## timtool (Feb 7, 2010)

*handle*

shot the nemesis at the outdoor show in harrisbury pa sweet shooting bow but what about some wood grips for it anything in the works?


----------



## Hammer79 (Feb 13, 2008)

What booth was the nemesis at to shoot? I looked at the vendor list for martin and rytera and didnt see them?


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Weavers from Denver has the Rytera bows. Unfortunately they are religious and were closed today. They will be open the rest of the week.


----------



## Hammer79 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you! I will be there sometime this week and i will find them so i can shoot it. I have looked all over and cant find any dealer near me that even carries the bows. They say they will only order one in if i want to buy it.


----------



## timtool (Feb 7, 2010)

i have had the same trouble all the ones i call dont carry the rytera line anymore or dont have the bows still can not find a z to shoot yet either


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Are the Alien Z and X available in the skull camo as well?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

You bet they are:thumbs_up


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

traditional1970 said:


> Weavers from Denver has the Rytera bows. Unfortunately they are religious and were closed today. They will be open the rest of the week.


I spoke with Weavers last months regarding the Alien "Z" as well as the Strother Infinity and they were waiting for both bows to arrive. Did you see any of those 2 bows at the show?


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Can anyone give a prove answer about the left-hand models? I've sent Terry a PM a week ago but he keeps still.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*How about*

Black riser and skull limbs!

IN LEFTY nonetheless



awesome


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Extreme vft17 said:


> Black riser and skull limbs!
> 
> IN LEFTY nonetheless
> 
> ...



Sorry, my fault. I mean the production time. Did they start to?


----------



## timtool (Feb 7, 2010)

well i did it i ordered my z wanted to shoot one before i did but just could not wait hope it shots like the x and nemesis that i shot i hope i get it before the big 3d shoot at camp mac this year


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

To answer some emai. We can make a 31" Nemesis 
Production has been increased to 3 times the original schedule


----------



## mics (Feb 28, 2010)

Great bows just got my Alien X


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*How about a 40" Nemesis!*


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I gotta say if I wasnt shooting for Athens I think I'd have to have a Nemesis, dont get me wrong I love my Athens but man those are some sweet looking bows.:thumbs_up


----------



## Richard S. (Dec 5, 2009)

production on the left handed Nemesis????


----------



## Richard S. (Dec 5, 2009)

I ordered a left handed Nemesis in December and still do not have a ship date from my dealer,have no idea if they are even in production yet,2011 right handed models may be out before 2010 left handed.:teeth:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry you south paws have yet to get one but I have a righty and let me tell you, well worth the wait! Awesome bow! :thumb:


----------



## Cityboyarchery (Jan 23, 2010)

which one shoots better the Nemesis or the Alien X


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

I have shot both and they are both awsome, I realy like how the nemesis holds...


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone know something about the production of the left-hand models?


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

Chris22, I ordered a LH cloaked Nemesis in Next camo on 4/2/2010 and a follow-up with Martin/Rytera on Thursday by my pro shop said 10 more days. I guess they have a shortage of Modules so I'm not sure if that is because I ordered the cloaked ones or just a shortage in general.

Curtis


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Curtis,

I've ordered one in January and still got no info. 

Chris


----------



## Richard S. (Dec 5, 2009)

My lefthanded Nemesis came in Tuesday of this week,ordered it in December and it for sure was well worth the wait,could not be any more pleased it is a great shooting bow.


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

Great news on your LH Nemesis. Looks like Chris22 will be getting his soon any maybe just a few more weeks for me too.


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hopefully...... ;-)


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone used the Bill me Later? I was thinking about trying that but didn't know how it worked? I know its probably through GE Money Bank. Which is a Credit Card, so do you get the bow and then pay like a credit card payment or? Just wondering how that works.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful!!:tongue:


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2010)

*nemesis*

ok guys, just how good are these bows? right now im shooting a bowtec guardian and looking to get a new bow. I like the looks of the nemesis but no dealers here in southeast tn sells them. how would they compare to the z7 and destroyer 340?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

*Limited Stock*

We will have a limited supply of Alien-X and Nemesis in stock for dealers to order Monday. The increase in production has finally allowed us to fill orders. 
Your dealer call call for same day shipment of bows in stock. Again, it is a limited amount. We are running Black, Camo and Skull pattern


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

I am loving my Nemesis!


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bump it up! My Nemesis is a shooter for sure! So is the Z!


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Did you get your LH Nemesis yet? I ordered mine on April 2nd and it came on May 20th. Picked it up and have only shot it at the Pro Shop to get it tuned and in the bull at 10 yds. Love it so far.

Curtis


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Curtis,

No I haven't got mine yet. I've been told that mine will arrive in three weeks here in Germany. I've ordered a red one. There were several problems with painted bows so it took so long.

Chris


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Chris,

I ordered my LH Nemesis on April 2nd and got mine on May 21st from the shop. My Pro Shop did a good job of doing follow-up calls and keeping me posted. I ordered the cloaked package and was told they had limb and cam issues is why mine took so long. I love mine alot and it was worth the wait. I hadn't shot a bow since about 1998 or so, so it is taking a while to get those shooting muscles back in shape. Mine is the 55-70 pound model and I'm sitting at 61-62 pounds I think.

Good luck with yours.

Curtis


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Curtis,

I've ordered it from the biggest martin dealer outside the U.S. in LH 60# (I shoot FITA national championships so 60# are maximum).

In my opinion the red Nemesis is the most beautiful bow! I shoot a RazorX now and two years ago I wanted to buy a white UltraElite XT2000 and customize the cams in red like my SureLoc Supreme. After I've shot a UE the dicision was clear ;-). I havent bought it and still waited for a beautiful bow. Finally it ist the Nemesis! I've shot a RH model and the feeling was good. 

Can't wait to get it! ;-)

Chris


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

I've sent Martin an email if red Nemesis' will be traded but got no answer!


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Finally, I am a happy owner of a black Nemesis! 

I am very disappointed about the secret Martin makes about coloured bows, but I'll contact them next week again.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

*Update*

I hope to get to the rest of my PM messages this week. To answer questions on available Nemesis and ALien-X
We finnally have a few Alien-X and Nemesis in stock of Skull Camo, Camo and Black Hunter. Your dealer can contact the plant for same day shipping.

We are also adding additional staff to our tech call department to speed up response time. It has been a busy year.

Alien Mafia Caps should be availavle in the next few days


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Can you fix the problems with colored Nemesis bows soon?

Chris22


----------



## shiftymcfive01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Can you fix the problems with colored Nemesis bows soon?
> 
> Chris22


good question


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

It has been over a week now and I was wondering what the status of the Mafia hats is? The last mention of them was on July 5th here on this thread.


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Is the red nemesis now available in the U.S.?


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Is or isn't it?


----------



## dlm (Nov 12, 2009)

love my Z sold all my mathews and have two Zs now


----------

